
The New Touch-Bar-Equipped MacBook Pros and the State of the Mac - tambourine_man
http://daringfireball.net/2016/11/new_touch_bar_equipped_macbook_pros
======
greg7mdp
The great thing about daringfireball is that there is no need to read the
article to find out that the latest Apple device is just about perfect.

~~~
coldtea
So, same as how people don't have to actually first use an Apple device and
its new features to comment on how it's bad, Apple is doomed, etc etc -- for
15+ years now.

~~~
ninedays
Couldn't agree more my friend.

------
nicky0
As usual from Gruber, a well-considered and interesting article.

